

How Apple should have implemented the controls on the new iPod Shuffle - dawson
http://www.robotification.com/component/content/article/61-controlsnewipodshuffle.html

======
rimantas
Once again I am glad that Apple does not do what it supposedly "should" do.
Current design has some advantages: namely your controls are always more or
less in the same place. You don't have to reach in your pockets, grab around
yourself looking where did you clip that damn shuffle — just grab the wire and
you are done. Proposed design has more flaws than advantages, not to mention
the cost of such interface.

~~~
stcredzero
Depending on you wear your shuffle, the proposed design could be downright
embarrassing! (I can imagine a variety of situations where it would look like
I'm itchy or compulsive.)

------
jballanc
Here's what I've learned about second guessing Apple's design on just about
anything: don't.

...or at least, if you're going to do so, you first have to acknowledge the
degree of success they've had in the past. Don't go declaring the shuffle's
controls "flawed" until you have some hard evidence to back up that claim
because, chances are, if it's your guess against Johnny Ive's, I'll trust Ive
thankyouverymuch!

~~~
Semiapies
Well, you can try to find the problems in their occasional bad designs. And if
you're a real UI guru, maybe you'll have a good criticism for even a good
product.

But the rest of the time? _Yeah._

------
demallien
I really like this design - the controls are far more intuitive than those
actually present on the new Shuffle. They also permit the use of non-Apple
headphones, or other speaker systems, a major criticism of the current system.

That said, the headphone controls should also be kept as an optional extra -
they are easier to use when you're running, wearing a heavy coat etc).

~~~
jemmons
The moment you admit to "optional extras", you've already lost the war.

------
TreyBoudreau
Step 1) Remove the proposed device from your pocket without altering its
current state (don't interrupt playback, or start playing when silent). Step
2) Operate all of the functions of the device one-handed.

If you can do that, the controls work. If not, punt.

------
raganwald
His thesis: The Shuffle's controls should mimic the iPhone/iPod
Touch/Trackpad's gestural interface. I think that's interesting, but sop short
of saying this is what they _should_ have done. But as long as we're using
Apple's ideas to make suggestions to Apple, how about a shuffle that has an
intertial interface like the iPhone/iPod Touch?

* Shake to re-shuffle the playlist

* Flick in one direction to advance to the next song

* Flick in the other direction to regress to the previous song

Just kidding... I like the Shuffle :-)

~~~
herval
can you imagine how pissed joggers would be if it worked like that? :-P

------
mannicken
Kinda like bezel in Garmin 405? Please don't. It's a pain, extreme pain to
control using touches because it is often not reacting as it should, and on a
drop of rain, or motion against wall can do lots of harm.

